# Dislocated Shoulder



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sure someone here has done it, so what does it feel like?

The reason I ask is because I somehow really, really injured my shoulder tonight while playing with the dog and I can't figure out what I did. I can still sort of use my arm, but the pain feels like someone is ripping my arm off right at the shoulder blade. My range of motion suddenly got really bad and it feels like I am swelling up. Cannot for the life of me figure out what I did, but it makes breathing real tough. Sound like something any of you done to yourselves?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, don't move it and see how it feels tomorrow.

I once got a pinched nerve in my shoulder from doing martial arts in college. But, the pain was not that intense.

If Its still very severe and feels different from a muscle pain tomorrow, ya better go see the doctor and get an xray


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I dislocated mine about 15 years ago in an accident at work. It really hurt, couldn't move it without pain. I went to the supervisors office to tell him about the accident. He asked me to raise my arm above my head. I did it and it poped back into place with no pain. However, if you can't move it , You probably need to see a Doctor. I could move mine by swing forward and back like the walking motion. Any more and it hurt. Hope this helps.

I'm not a doctor, but I don't own a P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, go see a doctor before U "try" to put it back in IF it really is dislocated. U can pinch a nerve when it goes back if you do not know what you are doing.

I dislocated an elbow as a child of 8. Doctor put it back. 1 week later, they did an x-ray and some tests. Figured out that I had a pinched nerve. Had emergency surgery 4 hours later.

I still have some nerve damage in my arm from that week of the nerve being pinched.


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

i dislocated my shoulder playing baseball. It is very painful and I couldn't move it without pain for a few days. I also separated my other shoulder a couple times. That pain is so much worse. It is more of a stabbing pain while the dislocation was a throbbing numbing pain.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

If you're still having pain and difficulty moving it, go see a Doc. The sooner you get it taken care of the better off you'll be.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

What you describe sounds more like a torn rotator cuff but, the rim of the shallow "socket" for the shoulder is cartilage (glenoid labrum) which can tear but not completely dislocate the shoulder until the next time you create a similar injury. Best advice is to consult with your doctor - ideally in person so he/she can examine you. X-Rays probably won't be as valuable as an exam by a competent physician.

I practiced General & Thoracic Surgery for nearly 40 years but also had a lot (doesn't take much to be a lot) of experience with dislocated shoulder problems. I thought I was competitive on skis and did win a few races but, after the 4th dislocation, had the surgical procedure to correct things and recognized I was a "recreational" type on the ski hill.

However, I got into competitive dirt bike riding, and - again - after the 4th dislocation, again made the decision to just ride recreationally - after the second operation. This is not any reflection on my surgeon or the surgical procedures but, he just had an incorrigible patient to deal with (it happens when surgeons operate on surgeons).:smt083 

:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, it's nice to have a doc here. I would agree with the doc just because of my Army Medic training and my little brother who had rotator cuff surgery. Sounds very simular. Either way, go seek profesional advice and let us know how's it going.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Good luck with that! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I started trying to find a new doctor today. Someone suggested Bursitis, and the rotator cuff issues as well. I was as good as one armed at work today, which wasn't good because I couldn't hold rifles and shotguns with my left hand to clear them for customers! So I kept having to explain to them and saying, "clear that thing first." I discovered my inability to clear weapons when I tried to clear a Socom II for someone and felt like someone had just shot me with it. Was able to keep from dropping it, but I saw stars for a minute there. 

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, U definetly needa see a doctor. Mighta tore something in there. If U can move it, I doubt its dislocated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I started trying to find a new doctor today. Someone suggested Bursitis, and the rotator cuff issues as well. I was as good as one armed at work today, which wasn't good because I couldn't hold rifles and shotguns with my left hand to clear them for customers! So I kept having to explain to them and saying, "clear that thing first." I discovered my inability to clear weapons when I tried to clear a Socom II for someone and felt like someone had just shot me with it. Was able to keep from dropping it, but I saw stars for a minute there.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated.


 Heck girl go to the hospital or lay down and call 911. You might be doing more damage the longer you wait. Hurry now and get some help. We care...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Heck girl go to the hospital or lay down and call 911. You might be doing more damage the longer you wait. Hurry now and get some help. We care...


Oh, God, I'm still paying off my last hospital visit! LOL! I just got insurance about a week ago. Once I find a doctor who takes it and is still taking patients, I will be heading to the doctor.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Just an update: my shoulder seems to be righting itself. I did something at work right before leaving for New Year's and I heard a nice little pop (and so did the customer). Hurt like nothing, but apparently slick hands and a Garand will work just fine! LOL! After that, though, my range of motion came back and the pain began to deaden. I'm almost 100% now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U should still go back to the doctor. As I mentioned above - U can get a nerve caught when you put it back in place - even if you KNOW what you are doing, that's possible...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds like you'll be able to give 2400 his birthday whacks, after all.

:smt021 

Glad to hear your feeling better.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey that's great news! I agree with Shipwreck though. Something not normal happened and should be checked.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Getting a doctor is in the works. The last three said I had to do a physical first and then make a seperate appointment for my shoulder, which just doesn't make any sense. Especially since the second appointment was, at the least, a month later. That doesn't help me.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Getting a doctor is in the works. The last three said I had to do a physical first and then make a seperate appointment for my shoulder, which just doesn't make any sense. Especially since the second appointment was, at the least, a month later. That doesn't help me.


Doctors can drive ya crazy sometimes. Doesn't do you much good to wait a month after the initial appointment.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Exactly. And their reasoning is that I just got insurance and the physical is for insurance reasons, so it has to be done first. Why they can't be done at the same time, who knows? But I may have gotten a doctor who will do both. I'll be finding out tomorrow.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope you find one with common since.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> Exactly. And their reasoning is that I just got insurance and the physical is for insurance reasons, so it has to be done first. Why they can't be done at the same time, who knows? But I may have gotten a doctor who will do both. I'll be finding out tomorrow.
> __________________


I may be too late with this and I'm sorry I didn't say it before. That's baloney (for want of a PC word). If you go to an orthopedic surgeon, they're not interested in doing physicals but they go directly to the problem. I've been retired 12 years now and am "old school" but I'm sure an orthopod would be glad to go directly to the problem and not fool around with irrelevant stuff.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I don't understand what kind of insurance makes U go for a physical before they treat U for a specific problem. Strange.....

I do have to go thru the primary care physician stuff, but I can call if it was an emergency and tell them over the phone that its something they can't help me with and I need a specialist, if I have to. If its non emergency - like I want a referrral to my allergist, then I DO have to go in and pay him my $20 just to sit there and get the referral, though...


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> Yea, I don't understand what kind of insurance makes U go for a physical before they treat U for a specific problem. Strange.....


I see your problem now and sympathize with you. I know it's common for us old codgers to say things were better in the past but, I think this is an example that bolsters our argument. It's hard to see how this is cost effective or benefits the patients - or even the physicians - medical insurance/management companies might get the most benefit, though.

The "gatekeeper" concept where the patients had to go to a "primary care" physician to be referred to a specialist was just becoming the norm the last few years I practiced and I didn't think it was a good idea then. I'm glad not to be a part of it now. As a specialist in general and thoracic surgery, I saw all who made appointments and, if the problem wasn't surgical, most were just charged for an office call - or not charged at all.

At any rate, I hope for the best for you. Many shoulder problems including even some fractures are best treated without an operation - usually with a good sling for a time.

Good luck!

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OJ said:


> I may be too late with this and I'm sorry I didn't say it before. That's baloney (for want of a PC word). If you go to an orthopedic surgeon, they're not interested in doing physicals but they go directly to the problem. I've been retired 12 years now and am "old school" but I'm sure an orthopod would be glad to go directly to the problem and not fool around with irrelevant stuff.
> 
> :smt1099


+100

I have no problem in getting into see my orthopedist for my problem and he gets right to my orthopedic problem. Is there an immediate care facility near you? That may be a better option.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The physical is something I've always had to do when I just got insurance. I haven't had insurance in over a year, so I didn't have a doctor. The insurance requires you to have a physical to establish a doctor with your insurance plan, then they can do whatever. It is only a one time thing. But I have only had insurance a very, very short time right now. I can't do anything without establishing an actual doctor. The insurance won't cover urgent care or anything. The issue I am having is getting a doctor to do the physical and look at my shoulder on the same day, which the insurance allows. My insurance is also being shaky because while I was without I landed myself in the hospital and got a $4000 bill that I am still paying off (and they never did find out what was wrong with me then). I'm partly being punished for not having any insurance.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya, the lack of insurance certainly does suck. For all the surgeries I've had this last two years I thank God I'm covered, otherwise I'd be paying it off for the rest of my life.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm just glad I'm almost done with mine. I think my last payment is due in March, but I'll be calling this month to check on the balance. It's $310 a month I don't have. But it gets done.


----------

